# salsa? where..



## giggler (Jan 31, 2009)

I would like to start discussion about Salsa.. where should I start it? is it a "condement"? I thought maybe ethnic, but I would like to include "chutney" and others from what is becolmbing an amazingly "international" list!

where please?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 31, 2009)

I think salsa could be a dip or a condiment, depending. Chutney is a condiment, too - it's usually consumed as a topping or spread with something else.


----------



## Porthand (Jan 31, 2009)

We had a carry in lunch for January birthday folk this week. One item was a fresh salsa with seeded tomato, onion, jalapeno (seeded) cilantro, little EVOO, lime juice, and salad shrimp. It was awesome!


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2009)

Salsa can go in condiments or in ethnic I think. Would you like me to move this or are you going to start a new one?


----------



## giggler (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to start this In Condoment" and then a if it gets' moved OK.

Eric, austin tx.


----------



## Alix (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool. I'll go look over there then.


----------

